# Nutrients for hydroponic growing



## roccodt (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey guys just wondering a good veg and bloom for hydro growing. Thanx.


----------



## growman (Jul 31, 2006)

Formulex or a weak grow, maybe ionic grow is good.  ppm = 400 to be safe for small plants, gradually increasing to ppm = 700 as the plant gets bigger.

Baby plant - 400 ppm grow nutrient
12" - 500 ppm grow nutrient

12-24" - 700 ppm grow nutrient

For bloom, ionic is good too but I recommend you keep 700ppm grow nurient for the first 3 weeks of the 12/12 light cycle, then change to bloom nutrient at 800-1000ppm on week 3.  Run it to 1400ppm by week 5.  The week 9-12 depending on when you flower fully, just flush solution.


----------



## KADE (Jul 31, 2006)

I use DNR... love it.. very easy to use. Same measurements for both veggin and blooming....  i also use monster bloom for an extra kick. Gotta be careful with it though.


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 3, 2006)

Totally dig the Canna nutes and have been using them from day one.

I do use Formulex to start... about 1/3 str after germing your seeds till about the end of the first week.  Then go Canna....

Use about 250 ppm (assuming starting TDS of 0) seedling through about 2-3 weeks veg then titrate up.   Hit 500 when you are at flower.  Flores (the second part of Canna) start using about the second week of flower (I do not switch right away) and I go from 500 to about 750 or so.   

You can read my recent grow Kali Mist on the grow journal.

They rock and are not overly complicated.


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 6, 2006)

General Hydroponics Flora Nova Grow & Bloom. This shit rocks. This is the third Nute I've tried and the results have been amazing when compared to the other nutes. Big fat bushy plants not those skinny ones. Here is a pic of what GH can do. Easy to follow instructions on the bottle. Plants seem to respond immediately.


----------



## davro (Aug 6, 2006)

growman said:
			
		

> Formulex or a weak grow, maybe ionic grow is good.  ppm = 400 to be safe for small plants, gradually increasing to ppm = 700 as the plant gets bigger.
> 
> Baby plant - 400 ppm grow nutrient
> 12" - 500 ppm grow nutrient
> ...


Hi could you please if it aint much trouble convert ppm 2 E.C As thats the nutrient stick i have it says 1.0-1.2 & on i would just like 2 convert them so i can get an idea about PPM 2 E.C METERS thanks this would be appreciated DAVRO keep growing


----------



## carz (Aug 7, 2006)

I partly agree w/ noobneedshlp. I have been using GH flora series w/ diamond nectar. I am very impressed with the quality. easy to follow instructions and support are what apealed to me. there is a very clear week by week schedule including optimum ppm and ph levels. the bottles are clear, so if the ingredients are not totally mixed (shook up well enough) you will see that they are seperated. With the GH flora series you must mix the micro in first. I have tried the pure blend pro line and did not care for it.


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 9, 2006)

Well,  I like a good plant in veg as much as anyone but show me the BUDS that fert produces!


----------

